# Hymer rear belts



## blair (May 29, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm looking to purchase a motorhome and think a B544 in the way to go for us. 
Just wondering if anyon can tell me when hymer started to put rear seatbelts in the back of the 544. I'm sure i've seen a couple with 2 lap belt and 2 3 point belts but can't remember where. I need a belt for a baby seat, and always good to have a couple extra for passenger saftey.

All help/advice greatley appreciated.

Blair


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Our B630 has one three-point belt in the rear and that is a 2003 model. I think Hymer would have been consistent across the range. If you are looking at a dinette version of the B544 it should have 2 x three-point belts at that age. If it's one with facing settees, then I guess there would be one three-point belt on the right-hand L-shaped settee.

I'm sure some B544 owners will be along soon to give you the facts.


----------



## blair (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for that, i should have mentioned i'm looking at something around 1995. Probably the one with the facing seatees and the bench with rear kitchen. Hoping to get something for around £15k.

Blair


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I realise this one is younger than you are seeking and over your budget, but it has 2x three-point and 2 x lap straps in the rear. (Nice motorhome).

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/img13.html


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We had a 1998 B544 which had 2 x 3 point belts (on front facing seats) + 2 lap belts (on the rear facing seats).

Joe


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Our 1998 van with the dinette layout has two 3 point belts and two lap belts in the rear, two 3 points in the front.
We have two young kids and it suits us very well.

Here's one for sale, 15k would see you in with a good chance I would of thought...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160594237357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Good luck with it


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

I had a 1994 Hymer Camp equivalent of the B544 which had lap straps only in the 2 front facing rear seats.

I did not think they were suitable for children.


----------

